# New Build EUB



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Ive decided to try something different and make an EUB. I can tell you that the neck is a heck of a lot more work than a guitar neck.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

OK so it's not a guitar. It's still a cool build .


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

You bet.

Keep us informed of the process!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Now that looks interesting. Keep those pics a coming.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Now that looks interesting. Keep those pics a coming.










[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is sooooooo coooooool !!!

Great mix of classic and modern design (IMHO)

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

really really cool ..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow man..that is seriously wicked...


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

very nice Mark. you dont see em like that everyday:bow: keep us posted


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for your comments Guys, I'm waiting for a big piece of ebony for the fingerboard and I have yet to order the tuners. Hopefully I will get at it again this weekend.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you carve the scrolled "headstock" (hope that is the proper name) or purchase it?

It appears to be such a difficult thing to carve and to get symmetrical.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, nice piece of work....

What type of wood did you use so far?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes and yes, I carved the scroll and it is indeed difficult to get symetrical still a lot of sanding needed before it's ready for finish. Actually the neck is supposed to be made of one piece but laminated two pieces together then made the neck from the bigger block.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

AlterEgo said:


> Wow, nice piece of work....
> 
> What type of wood did you use so far?


thankyou. It is made entirely from flamed maple and the top and back will be made from the same. Funny but you can't really see the flame in the pictures so far.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad to see you got going on this one! Looks awesome so far, but I had no doubts that it would.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey Mark...I have been keeping a close watch on this thread...Can't wait to see the end result...The carving on the headstock is fantastic....The dovetail joint is something that I have not tried yet...Looks complicated.....Larry


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> Hey Mark...I have been keeping a close watch on this thread...Can't wait to see the end result...The carving on the headstock is fantastic....The dovetail joint is something that I have not tried yet...Looks complicated.....Larry


 Actually 

Thanks Larry, the dove tail certainly took more thought than effort. ( and a couple of practice runs) I did it all on the table saw except for a little cleaning out with a chisel. All angles are 10 degrees. The neck is at a 10 degree angle to the body, the sides of the dove tail are 10 degrees and the taper from large end to small end is 10 degrees. between the blade angel set at 10 degrees and the miter set at 10 degrees (both directions depending which side you are cutting) you just have to be able to visualize which way to position the wood to get the correct cuts. Like I said, I made a few practice runs to get it right in my head.


----------

